# GTO Lighting



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

The performance and value for the $$ has me very interested in a GTO. However, the older I get, the worse my night vision becomes. I ended up having to put Euro Hellas in my current car (a 95 Passat) and they made a HUGE difference.

How would you owners rate the headlights on the Goat?


----------



## gsmith (Oct 21, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

This car has the best "Brights" I have ever seen and I'm old. The low beams remain on when the hight beams come on giving excellent lighting. You would have to be drivung really fast to outdrive these.
OK older (52)


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Low beams are just OK, but high's are truely the best I've had.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

put the Syvania Silverstars in my SS and they're only a few candela behind the more expensive (HID?) So, I'm gonna replace only low beams on the GTO

High beams are good, like written above.


----------



## JWC (Jul 28, 2004)

I find the low beams are inadequate as they only appear to illuminate about 30 feet in front of the car. Any tips for improvement would be appreciated.

The high beams are about as good as they get.


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

*Headlights flash then dim?*

Anyone else notice that their headlights "flash" and then seem to dim? My lights are set to auto and after I start the car, when it's dark enough for the lights to come on, after 15 - 30 seconds they will flash and then not seem as bright as they were. I haven't noticed this happen if the car has been running for a bit before the lights come on. Seems kinda odd to me, anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Hehe, I'm glad everyone thinks so too, I'm 27 and thought it was me...glad to know the low beams suck. Thanks for the insight Westell, I'll have to go get the Sylvania Silverstars as well.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

My low beams are bad, but I think a lot of use have them poorly aligned form the factory. Haven't taken the time to raise them to see if that fixes the problems.


----------



## Marty31 (Oct 28, 2004)

undefined


JWC said:


> I find the low beams are inadequate as they only appear to illuminate about 30 feet in front of the car. Any tips for improvement would be appreciated.
> 
> The high beams are about as good as they get.


I adjusted mine tonight. They were low as well. Phillips head screw adjuster (plastic) directly behing both lights. I gave mine about 2.5 turns and brought them up very nicely.


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

muohio said:


> My low beams are bad, but I think a lot of use have them poorly aligned form the factory. Haven't taken the time to raise them to see if that fixes the problems.


The low beams in the early production cars, including mine (Dec. build date), were aimed too low. The fix takes about 30 seconds. You need a Phillips-head (I think) screwdriver with at least a six-inch shaft. Try turning the adjustment screw (white plastic screw accessible from under the hood above the light unit) about 2-1/2 turns clockwise. If you look carefully, you'll see a reference to light adjustment embossed on the black plastic shroud above the grill. Made all the difference!


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

capra2d said:


> The low beams in the early production cars, including mine (Dec. build date), were aimed too low. The fix takes about 30 seconds. You need a Phillips-head (I think) screwdriver with at least a six-inch shaft. Try turning the adjustment screw (white plastic screw accessible from under the hood above the light unit) about 2-1/2 turns clockwise. If you look carefully, you'll see a reference to light adjustment embossed on the black plastic shroud above the grill. Made all the difference!


I was close, but merit only a cheap cigar, if that.

The light adjustment references are embossed on the grey plastic tabs that secure the top of each headlamp housing to the frame--not on the fan shroud. If you look down about ten inches or so, you'll see a white plastic Phillips screw head about 1/4" in diameter. That's the adjustment screw. Look first for the screw on the passenger side. It's fairly obvious. Then, look for the driver-side screw. It's somewhat obscured by other stuff, but it's in the same relative position as the passenger-side screw.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I put Hids in my GTO after havin them in my other car there is no comparision....but they are interchangeable and can be retrofitted into ur car just take them out of ur passat and put them in the GTO....


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys - its a FREE adjustment at the Pontiac dealer, it only takes a couple minutes, and they'll put them dead on. Mine were off "just a little" but it made a HUGE difference! [have them adjust the fogs too]

All those of you that think the low beams s*ck - have the dealer adjust them! This car has great lights low and HIGH.

---Larry (more than 52)


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

BlackThunder,

When you say HIDs, do you mean REAL HIDs with the transformers, etc? Or do you mean the High Kelvin HID-simulating Halogen bulbs (Silvestars, etc)?

TIA.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Im talkin real Hid's w the power supply etc they are in my head and foglights...they are not cheap they can run up words between 4-500 a set however if u have a vision problem it will drasticlly increase visablility and help u see better thus making u safer and to me thats worth the money!


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

My car was a June build and the low beams are adjusted fine from the factory. The foglights on the other hand needed some work.


----------

